# Eliminated my antifreeze smell INSIDE the car



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice, cool you took the initiative and came up with a way to spare youself the smell!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Where is the cabin air supposed to enter the vehicle?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

obermd said:


> Where is the cabin air supposed to enter the vehicle?


It enters right below the driver side whiper. There is a rectangular opening with holes on each side, passenger and driver. That's where the cabin air intake is (red area in the attached photo).

The seal that covers the width of the hood should stop any engine smell from going inside the cabin, but I think mike proved there is more to it that that. What could be the purpose of the intake identified with a green arrow in the attached photo, on the right side? The left side is completly sealed off. The cabin air intake should have been placed right there on the left side.


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

obermd said:


> Where is the cabin air supposed to enter the vehicle?


It's pulled in from the grate right below your driver side wiper. So any smells leaking out from the engine bay on the driver side get sucked right in.









EDIT: Ok according to GT my pic is wrong, what does the grate in my pic do/go? Going to go out and turn on the fan and double check...


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

mikep88, thank you for sharing this with us!

You know what I would try? I would seal off the cabin air intake, turn the fan to full and try to find out where would it pull in air inside the cabin. I think those openings you covered are the only options. But why would it pull air from there and not from the dedicated cabin air intake? Why have those openings there in the first place?

It is easier to suck in air from a vent where the pressur would be higher. The cabin air intake vent (mask with a red square in the photo above) would have a lower pressure at highway speed (high speed, low pressure) right? So this would cause a sucsion like effect and would cause the intake to pull air from inside the engine compartment? Did I get my physics right?

_"Something I did notice, before with the car up to full temp, when the heater fan was on 1 with the heat selector all the way up, I could feel the heat start to get a little warmer, it's at this time that I would get the smell" _I had the exact feeling on my 2011.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

gt_cristian said:


> The cabin air intake should have been placed right there on the left side.


I think the reason its on the drivers side is the cruze was design for overseas(right hand drive) & brought over here later. That might also explain why the cold/hot & fan speed dials are backwards to every other car I have driven(cold/hot always being closer to the driver).


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, that might be it. But if we leave the right/left handside drive, it should have been placed away from the coolant tank. 

How do we explain the lack of symmetry, left vs right?


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok, gt is correct, but only the red box in his pic above is the intake, the passenger side one is molded to look the same, but it's not an opening. Now for the grate in my pic, this is some sort of exhaust from inside the car, fan on high, car doors closed, air is coming out of it, turn the fan off and it stops, plus you can also hear the blower fan very well from this vent.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking at the Cruze diesel(right hand drive), the coolant tank is on the same side, the air intake is not. Same with the 1.4T from Australia(second link) 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...-particulate-filter-clean-cruze-diesel-2l.jpg

http://www.caradvice.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/IMG_0526-625x416.jpg


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

mikep88 said:


> Now for the grate in my pic, this is some sort of exhaust from inside the car, fan on high, car doors closed, air is coming out of it, turn the fan off and it stops, plus you can also hear the blower fan very well from this vent.


That would explain the snow I seen blowing out from this area the other morning!


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Good stuff. 

If you seal the hose in place instead of taping it you can probably eliminate the smell without the tape on the vents. 

I'll give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

exactly. only the red box indicated the air intake. but I think you proved it communicates with the engine compartment throught the grate you mentioned (green arrow) in my picture.

If this is correct, there is an easy fix:

1. move the cabin air intake to the passenger side and seal off the intakes on the driver side
2. keep the cabin air intake on the right but seal off the grate and any hole than can link the intake to the engine compartment.

Sounds pretty easy doesn't it?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What's behind the firewall cover that I outlined in green? Also, what is the flap that I pointed to with green? I'm asking because this may be the ultimate solution - reverse the air intakes to pull in from the passenger side of the windshield base.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> If you seal the hose in place instead of taping it you can probably eliminate the smell without the tape on the vents.
> 
> I'll give it a shot tomorrow.


I tried that and it did not eliminate the smell. The dealer fixed the hose with a good high temperature sealant and fixed it somewhere at the bottom of the engine bay. I was still getting the smell.

Did GM neglect that the coolant tank could cause the smell and did not redesign the cabin air intake and move it on the passenger side? Could this be one of those funny inch vs cm, feet vs meter, type of problem?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

gt_cristian said:


> exactly. only the red box indicated the air intake. but I think you proved it communicates with the engine compartment throught the grate you mentioned (green arrow) in my picture.
> 
> If this is correct, there is an easy fix:
> 
> ...



Maybe someone could get the parts from the Holden Cruze since the intake is on the other side(see post 10) http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...y-antifreeze-smell-inside-car.html#post159799


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

That valve acts as a pressure release I think. It is used to reduce the atmospheric pressure inside the cabin (which may be above the ambient pressure).


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> It is easier to suck in air from a vent where the pressur would be higher. The cabin air intake vent (mask with a red square in the photo above) would have a lower pressure at highway speed (high speed, low pressure) right? So this would cause a sucsion like effect and would cause the intake to pull air from inside the engine compartment? Did I get my physics right?


The only thing I can think is, at speed, the area at the base of the windshield, there really isnt alot of air movement, kind of a dead air pocket, so any smells that were seeping out of the holes I taped up just got "stuck" in that dead area and would be drawn into the car?????


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> If you seal the hose in place instead of taping it you can probably eliminate the smell without the tape on the vents.
> 
> I'll give it a shot tomorrow.


Hoon, its well sealed in there, when you pop the stock piece off there's a small tunnel molded under the cap (hard to explain, take a look at it you'll know what I mean) the 3/8" tubing fit into this tunnel extremely tight. The tape is just to hold it from slipping back out.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> I tried that and it did not eliminate the smell. The dealer fixed the hose with a good high temperature sealant and fixed it somewhere at the bottom of the engine bay. I was still getting the smell.
> 
> Did GM neglect that the coolant tank could cause the smell and did not redesign the cabin air intake and move it on the passenger side? Could this be one of those funny inch vs cm, feet vs meter, type of problem?


I think the problem is the hot vapor will rise back to the top of the engine bay if the hose doesn't completely exit the engine bay. 



mikep88 said:


> Hoon, its well sealed in there, when you pop the stock piece off there's a small tunnel molded under the cap (hard to explain, take a look at it you'll know what I mean) the 3/8" tubing fit into this tunnel extremely tight. The tape is just to hold it from slipping back out.


Its a square hole and a round tube, i would think that would allow for leakage without a generous application of sealant.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

mikep88 said:


> Ok, gt is correct, but only the red box in his pic above is the intake, the passenger side one is molded to look the same, but it's not an opening. Now for the grate in my pic, this is some sort of exhaust from inside the car, fan on high, car doors closed, air is coming out of it, turn the fan off and it stops, plus you can also hear the blower fan very well from this vent.


mike, are you sure that grate is an *exhaust






*? I wil check this tomorrow.
the red box is the cabin air intake for sure






because I checked it and I know for sure it is pulling air from it (driver side only)


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

obermd said:


> What's behind the firewall cover that I outlined in green? Also, what is the flap that I pointed to with green? I'm asking because this may be the ultimate solution - reverse the air intakes to pull in from the passenger side of the windshield base.
> 
> View attachment 10287


I believe that flap is rain drainage from base of the windshield. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

mikep88 said:


> Hoon, its well sealed in there, when you pop the stock piece off there's a small tunnel molded under the cap (hard to explain, take a look at it you'll know what I mean) the 3/8" tubing fit into this tunnel extremely tight. The tape is just to hold it from slipping back out.


My dealer actually made that hole a little bigger, inserted the tubing and sealed it with a good sealant. I looked like a perfect fit and I was sure no vapors were leaking out through thee.


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

GT, yep definitely some type of exhaust, not sure where it originates from, will do some looking around tomorrow.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> That valve acts as a pressure release I think. It is used to reduce the atmospheric pressure inside the cabin (which may be above the ambient pressure).


Like for air bag deployments?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My windshield drains down the driver's side of the car. There is a grate just below the grate that Mike thinks is the exhaust grill. It's not visible in the pictures but when I wash my car water always drains off the windshield and down this area and comes out directly behind the driver's front tire.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

mikep88 said:


> The only thing I can think is, at speed, the area at the base of the windshield, there really isnt alot of air movement, kind of a dead air pocket, so any smells that were seeping out of the holes I taped up just got "stuck" in that dead area and would be drawn into the car?????


Traditionally, the area at the base of the windshield is a high pressure area. Remember the cowl induction hoods on Chevys from years ago?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Let me see if I understand the air flow here.

Cabin air is sucked in through the intake on the driver's side as identified by ct. Then it's routed through tubing to the passenger side of the car and through the cabin air filter, located directly behind the glove box. At some point in this tubing there is a junction with the recirculation intake from inside the cabin, presumably before the cabin air filter, but possibly after it.

If I'm correct, then wouldn't the simplest solution be to seal off the intake on the driver's side and cut holes in the passenger side decorative only intake and reroute the air intake to use that side of the cowling?


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Traditionally, the area at the base of the windshield is a high pressure area. Remember the cowl induction hoods on Chevys from years ago?


Lol, I was going to mention the cowl hoods, but didn't. So are you saying that what I was thinking could be true? That if air from the engine bay could seep out of the holes i taped up, it would be held or even pushed into the air intakes? This makes sense in my head, mainly because at highway speeds you typically need less fan speed to keep the car warm than around town, due to the air being forced into the car.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

The green arrow on post #14 is the cowl drain box. This is where rain, snow drains out of the cowl space. My dealership sealed the areas that are being discussed on this thread on both the left and right side of the air inlet grille. Yet, I looked again tonight at the sealant job and vapors can still get into the air intake from the top edge of the cowl space. There is a foam seal that runs along the top edge. I took a flashlight and light shines through some gaps that are open and vapors can be drawn into these areas. I do not know if the TSB calls for sealing in this area or not. I also looked at my surge tank. I still think that vapors are being discharged through the pressure cap. I also think that vapors are being released through the tubing they installed, but I do not think the tubing is adequate to discharge the pressure at some point. When they completed the TSB on my vehicle there was a noticeable difference in smell, meaning it somewhat dissipated, but still enters the cabin somewhere. Looking closer at the seal job I also found some gaps under the air inlet that is pointed out in pics posted--nice job on the pics. So, tomorrow when my car goes back in I am going to request that they go back and redo the sealing part. I first want to ensure that the sealing is done properly before troubleshooting another area. I have read in the other thread about replacing the cabin air filter. Where is that located?


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

gt_cristian said:


> It enters right below the driver side whiper. There is a rectangular opening with holes on each side, passenger and driver. That's where the cabin air intake is (red area in the attached photo).
> 
> The seal that covers the width of the hood should stop any engine smell from going inside the cabin, but I think mike proved there is more to it that that. What could be the purpose of the intake identified with a green arrow in the attached photo, on the right side? The left side is completly sealed off. The cabin air intake should have been placed right there on the left side.
> 
> View attachment 10283


Nice job on the pic. Where the yellow arrows are is where I have gaps not sealed between the foam seal and top edge of the cowl space. This is where I think I am getting the vapors drawn into the cabin. As in my previous post they sealed the left/right sides but not this top edge. I am not sure if the TSB calls for sealant along this area or not. I am not sure if this area seals well when the hood makes contact with the top rubber seal when closed. Good job! Your pic is very helpful.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

BigSkyMontana said:


> I have read in the other thread about replacing the cabin air filter. Where is that located?


It is located behind the glove box. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Here is a pic of my Holden Cruze and our water is on the passengers side which is sealed and there is no smell at all!
View attachment 10294




mikep88 said:


> So I was off today and decided to play with the car and figure out, and get rid of the smell. First attempt was to copy the "tsb fix" so I bought some clear 3/8" poly tubing and some weather proof 3M tape. Took off the little tube from the tank, pushed the tubing into the hole and taped it down, then taking an idea from nascar I ran the tube out in the corner of the hood and taped it to my wiper. My thought was if it purged, I might see the steam, hot vapor come out the end. Sorry no pic of it taped to my wiper arm LOL.
> View attachment 10280
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Here is a pic of my Holden Cruze and our water is on the passengers side which is sealed and there is no smell at all!
> View attachment 10294


So, on your car is the vent looking section just above your coolant bottle actually a vent? or is the plastic just molded to mimic the actual vent? on your drivers side. It seems, as pointed out before, the car was designed for right hand drive, and when converted to left hand for the US/Canada, they swapped sides on stuff that HAD to be moved, steering column heater box, heater intake, etc. but left the bottle right right under our intake, or our noses so to speak...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a thought, would a block of fireproof spongy material glued to the hood and pressing lightly on the water bottle stop the smell?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

mikep88 said:


> So, on your car is the vent looking section just above your coolant bottle actually a vent? or is the plastic just molded to mimic the actual vent? on your drivers side. It seems, as pointed out before, the car was designed for right hand drive, and when converted to left hand for the US/Canada, they swapped sides on stuff that HAD to be moved, steering column heater box, heater intake, etc. but left the bottle right right under our intake, or our noses so to speak...


I believe the car was designed for both LHD and RHD from the start hence the dummy vents on opposite sides. I believe we were just lucky get the cleaner air inlet.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

It's sad that owners are reduced to doing R and D. GM knows how the system works and they're not finding a solution.

I took a bright flashlight and noted that ALL those vents in the plastic are connected. Cabin air is drawn into the wiper arm control tunnel and blown out there also.

as far as the pressure tank goes, attach a hose on the overflow/vent and run it down to the ground so it's in the air stream under the car. 

I wonder if the rubber sealing strip at the rear of the hood might seal better on some cars than others. That might be why some cars suck the smell into the cabin and some don't.

For the record I have no problem (yet) just monitoring this closely.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I wonder if the rubber sealing strip at the rear of the hood might seal better on some cars than others. That might be why some cars suck the smell into the cabin and some don't.

What if a foam rubber strip was glued to the hood where the rubber seal makes contact, would this make the seal more secure and is inexpensive as well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mikep88 said:


> So I was off today and decided to play with the car and figure out, and get rid of the smell. First attempt was to copy the "tsb fix" so I bought some clear 3/8" poly tubing and some weather proof 3M tape. Took off the little tube from the tank, pushed the tubing into the hole and taped it down, then taking an idea from nascar I ran the tube out in the corner of the hood and taped it to my wiper. My thought was if it purged, I might see the steam, hot vapor come out the end. Sorry no pic of it taped to my wiper arm LOL.
> View attachment 10280
> 
> 
> ...


Any updates? Did this work or is it too soon to tell for your car?


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

obermd said:


> Any updates? Did this work or is it too soon to tell for your car?


Not really, although initially I thought I got rid of it inside the car, I did get the smell sunday while on the interstate. I'm pretty sure, at least with my car, the smell isn't coming from the vent tube, as I have it run down under the car and it still smells the same under the hood. I'm going to take off my copy of the "fix" and bring it into the dealership. Who knows maybe with my car its the water pump leak that they had with some of the earlier models, mine was built in 8/12 so you think they would of ran through the defective ones but???


----------



## Smdqt (Sep 5, 2012)

What exactly does the antifreeze smell like when it enters the cabin. I have this re-occuring smell when I accelerate close or above 3k. It's not consistent, but it happens here and there. It feint, but it smells like the soap at the touchless car wash. I'm not sure how else to describe it.
To check, I opened the container with antifreeze while it was cold and caught a whiff, but it wasn't the same. Does it smell any different when it's hot?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Smdqt said:


> I opened the container with antifreeze while it was cold and caught a whiff, but it wasn't the same. Does it smell any different when it's hot?


The smell would be no different cold or hot, though hot its a bit more overpowering since there is more mixed as vapor in the top of the container. If you had the smell you would know it.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeAaron said:


> I believe that flap is rain drainage from base of the windshield.
> 
> - DROID RAZR MAXX.



+1

Open the hood, and run a garden hose over the windshield and you'll see the drainage at work.


----------



## Djimbe (May 26, 2011)

hi, i have a 60000km cruze eco and after many may times at the dealer, the finaly replaced the heater ducts, GM is very very confident that this will solve the problem, look at it.... and make your opinions







i'm one of the firsts who tried this. GM think that the product used to glue the heat conducts is the problem when it gets very hot.


----------



## Djimbe (May 26, 2011)

BTW the already did the sealing of the hood, heater core replacement, water pump replacement, the little tube that goes from the antifreeze reservoir to the suspension arms and even elongated it to the rear of the car weeks later. They also putted a little sandy powder in the antifreeze so it will fill any gaps that may occured in the engine. they also changed the antifreeze cap. now with the duct replacement, the car smells like brand new( fresh new car smell) for now, they changed it yesterday and i took back my car at noon. My Cruze is a MT Eco with conectivity and 9 speakers pioneer sound system with fog lights option. at one point, they even asked me if they can displace the antifreeze reservoir from driver's to passenger's side but i said no at that time when he said that GM tought they found the problem with the duct.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

Djimbe said:


> hi, i have a 60000km cruze eco and after many may times at the dealer, the finaly replaced the heater ducts, GM is very very confident that this will solve the problem, look at it.... and make your opinions
> View attachment 12615
> 
> i'm one of the firsts who tried this. GM think that the product used to glue the heat conducts is the problem when it gets very hot.


Do you know the part number for the the Heater and Air Conditioning Evaporator Case Assembly used in your repair? I ask because PI0935 which describes the procedure that it sounds like you had done says that this part is out of stock. According to my service manager, it won't be in stock until summer. I'm curious if you got the redesigned case or if they just pulled from the existing stock.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I can believe the HVAC assembly for PI 0935 is out of stock. Lordstown has already started using the new part, which means they are getting the bulk of the assemblies. Also, since most people with this problem won't notice it during the summer, as long as you get scheduled to do this now you don't have to worry about running out of warranty. Just don't forget to stay on top of your dealership to ensure they don't forget to follow up to get the part.


----------



## Djimbe (May 26, 2011)

lhall said:


> Do you know the part number for the the Heater and Air Conditioning Evaporator Case Assembly used in your repair? I ask because PI0935 which describes the procedure that it sounds like you had done says that this part is out of stock. According to my service manager, it won't be in stock until summer. I'm curious if you got the redesigned case or if they just pulled from the existing stock.


It's the redesigned one, i was one of the firsts on the waiting queue in Québec. I don't know the part number. For now, it smells brand new so i will tell you when it's cold outside!

This morning it was close to freezing point and no smell!


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

Djimbe said:


> It's the redesigned one, i was one of the firsts on the waiting queue in Québec. I don't know the part number. For now, it smells brand new so i will tell you when it's cold outside!
> 
> This morning it was close to freezing point and no smell!


That's terrific! I'm a bit surprised because this contradicts the information I've been given. But that just makes me question whether the information I've been given is correct. Sounds like I need to pressure my district specialist about this. 

Thanks for the feedback and I'm very happy to hear that this is working so well for you!


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

obermd said:


> I can believe the HVAC assembly for PI 0935 is out of stock. Lordstown has already started using the new part, which means they are getting the bulk of the assemblies. Also, since most people with this problem won't notice it during the summer, as long as you get scheduled to do this now you don't have to worry about running out of warranty. Just don't forget to stay on top of your dealership to ensure they don't forget to follow up to get the part.


Yeah, I can believe that what you say is their calculus. Not that I completely agree with it.  

It's still curious to me that Djimbe got this fixed just yesterday. I thought the "test" phase with the few redesigned case assemblies had passed already. But maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Djimbe (May 26, 2011)

lhall said:


> That's terrific! I'm a bit surprised because this contradicts the information I've been given. But that just makes me question whether the information I've been given is correct. Sounds like I need to pressure my district specialist about this.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback and I'm very happy to hear that this is working so well for you!


I waited for it close to 2 months, i was like the perfect guinea pig for it, because i drive 35km on highway every mornings so i could smell it every mornings. I can't say it solved entirely the problem but for now, i cant smell it. i'll keep you informed!


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

Djimbe said:


> I waited for it close to 2 months, i was like the perfect guinea pig for it, because i drive 35km on highway every mornings so i could smell it every mornings. I can't say it solved entirely the problem but for now, i cant smell it. i'll keep you informed!


Thanks, that would be great!


----------



## Djimbe (May 26, 2011)

lhall said:


> Yeah, I can believe that what you say is their calculus. Not that I completely agree with it.
> 
> It's still curious to me that Djimbe got this fixed just yesterday. I thought the "test" phase with the few redesigned case assemblies had passed already. But maybe I'm wrong.


Maybe it's a second test phase, i'm in canada so maybe it's different here, EVERYTHING is different across that border. I only want my car fixed.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

lhall said:


> Yeah, I can believe that what you say is their calculus. Not that I completely agree with it.
> 
> It's still curious to me that Djimbe got this fixed just yesterday. I thought the "test" phase with the few redesigned case assemblies had passed already. But maybe I'm wrong.


Looks like I was working off of bad information from my district specialist and service manager. Got an update from them today. My service manager is going to order the parts today. So apparently there are redesigned cases available even before summer, as long as they use PI0935 to do the ordering. Djimbe, thanks for your report. It was what I needed to get the information I was looking for!


----------

